# DVI cable won't fit into monitor's DVI port!



## quicky008 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently tried connecting my Samsung Syncmaster B2030 monitor to my computer using a DVI cable but the cable simply doesn't fit into my monitor's DVI port,no matter how hard i try to attach it properly.The strange thing about this scenario is that the DVI connector of the cable fits into my graphics card's DVI port without a hitch.Is the DVI port of my monitor defective or is there a problem with the cable itself?Please advice what i should do to get the cable to fit properly.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 25, 2012)

Omg this is seriously messed up.
Lol 1st time I'm listening to anything like this.

On a more serious note we could help you if you post pics of the following
1) DVI Port of the graphics card
2) DVI port of the monitor
3) Both connectors of the cable you are using.

Most prolly u r using the wrong cable/ports.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

pls take a photo of your cable and your monitor port and post it here.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 26, 2012)

ok,i'll try to upload the pics by tomorrow


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

There are 5 types of DVI cable/port.
Pic:
*cdn.overclock.net/2/21/210b365f_dvi_connector_types.gif

You are mismatching them.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 31, 2012)

My monitor has a VGA port and a dual link DVI-D port whereas my graphics card has a dual link DVI-I port.I tried connecting the monitor to my GPU's DVI port using a DVI-D male to DVI-D male cable but there was no output on the screen-the monitor remained in standby mode and didn't detect any output signal from the graphics card.However when i connect the monitor to the GPU using a standard VGA cable fitted with a DVI-I to VGA converter,it works perfectly.Why doesn't my monitor work when I use the DVI port?Is there a problem with the monitor or does the fault lie with the DVI cable?Please help-i'm really worried about this issue.


(p.s.-the reason the DVI cable wasn't fitting earlier was that I was trying to connect a DVI-I male cable to my monitor,which has a DVI-D port.However the DVI-D cable that i am using now fits perfectly but still there is no output on the screen!  What am i doing wrong here?)


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you sure you're selecting the correct viewing mode?
On the monitor. Select D-Sub when you're using VGA and DVI when DVI


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 1, 2012)

Isn't the monitor supposed to detect the appropriate mode automatically?Anyway,after connecting it to the DVI cable,i selected "Digital" from the monitor's main menu but there was still no output on the screen and it reverted back to standby mode after a few seconds.Is the DVI cable defective or is there a problem with the monitor itself?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2012)

I Have Samsung SyncMaster SB2030 , when DVI-D cable is plugged in it , it automatically switches to Digital mode if its receiving signal from the cable.

Try to touch on "Source" option on the monitor's control.
If , its still blank in Digital mode , or say if it fluctuates b/w Digital/Analouge itself then there's some defect.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2012)

I think in trying to force the mis-matched cable you might have caused some damage to the monitor's DVI input port.

Check the cable with some other monitor if possible. Set the monitor to select the input source automatically.

You should use DVI-D (Dual Link) type cable. Since no shopkeeper will understand this term, check with the picture for the right cable.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you very much indeed,Rishi,Sharang and Cool buddy for your valuable suggestions-your feedback is greatly appreciated.




Rishi. said:


> I Have Samsung SyncMaster SB2030 , when DVI-D cable is plugged in it , it automatically switches to Digital mode if its receiving signal from the cable.
> 
> Try to touch on "Source" option on the monitor's control.
> If, its still blank in Digital mode , or say if it fluctuates b/w Digital/Analouge itself then there's some defect.



My monitor doesn't switch over to digital mode after the DVI-D cable is connected to it-in fact it alternates between analogue and digital for a few seconds and then it reverts back to standby mode!When i touch the source option on its front panel,nothing happens.Does your graphics card or motherboard have a DVI-I output port,like mine?I am using a DVI-D male to DVI-D male type cable-one of its ends is connected to my monitor and the other is connected to my GPU's DVI-I port but there's still no output on the screen.Could there be a compatibility issue between DVI-D male connector of the cable and my gpu's DVI-I port or do you think my monitor is acting up?



Cool Buddy said:


> I think in trying to force the mis-matched cable you might have caused some damage to the monitor's DVI input port.
> 
> Check the cable with some other monitor if possible. Set the monitor to select the input source automatically.
> 
> You should use DVI-D (Dual Link) type cable. Since no shopkeeper will understand this term, check with the picture for the right cable.



Its quite possible that i had inadvertently damaged the DVI port of my monitor while trying to attach the DVI-I cable by force.Shall I call Samsung's customer care service and ask them to send a technician to fix the problem?I had purchased the monitor in June 2010-do you think its still under warranty?Please reply and thanks to all of you once again for your continued guidance and support.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 2, 2012)

AFAIK samsung monitors come with a 3 year warranty. However, physical damage is generally not covered. If you call them, don't tell them that you tried to attach the wrong cable. If you are lucky, the technician might find it as a manufacturing defect.

However, as I said earlier, either try a different cable or this same cable with a different monitor, before you call the technician.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 2, 2012)

ok I'll try to test the cable with another monitor before informing samsung about the problem.


----------

